# Das ist ja X! vs. Das ist doch X!



## Schlabberlatz

Hallo an alle Kenner, was ist eure Meinung zu den folgenden Sätzen? Das heißt: Was ist für euch der Unterschied? Wann sagt man das eine, wann sagt man das andere?
1) Das ist ja X!
2) Das ist doch X!

Kontext:
Man sieht auf der Straße eine Person; die Begegnung ist überraschend.

I’m looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Kajjo

mit "ja": positives Erstaunen/Überraschung; man erwartet, dass man hingeht und grüßt 

mit "doch": entgegen der Erwartung, verblüfft; oft auch fragend, um Bestätigung der Identifikation bittend, der andere antwortet "ja, stimmt"; nicht unbedingt hingehen und grüßen


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> 1) Das ist ja X!


X wird mühelos erkannt.


Schlabberlatz said:


> 2) Das ist doch X!


X wird nicht ganz sicher erkannt, die Identität ist vorläufig zweifelhaft. Die Ergänzung mit ", oder?" wäre natürlich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! … und natürlich auch für andere Rückmeldungen (Markierung mit "Agree").


Die Frage war in einer Conversation aufgekommen, und ich war mir nicht ganz sicher. Es ging/ geht darum, ob die Einschätzung in einem Buch richtig ist:


> "Ja", "denn", "doch" usw. : d. Modalpartikeln im Deutschen ; Erkl. u. Übungen für d. Unterricht an Ausländer / von Hans-Martin Kemme
> DNB, Katalog der Deutschen Nationalbibliothek




Zu der Version mit ›ja‹ heißt es dort:


> Sie sind sich dessen sicher, was Sie sehen!




Und zu der Version mit ›doch‹:


> Entsprechende Feststellungen mit _doch_ können hingegen einen Zweifel am Wahrgenommenen ausdrücken.


Ihr habt die Einschätzung in dem Buch bestätigt:


Kajjo said:


> oft auch fragend, um Bestätigung der Identifikation bittend





διαφορετικός said:


> X wird nicht ganz sicher erkannt, die Identität ist vorläufig zweifelhaft.




Das interessante (und etwas rätselhafte) dabei ist, dass ›doch‹ meistens (?) als Verstärker gebraucht wird:
Du spinnst doch!
Das ist doch falsch, du Lügner!

… in dem hier diskutierten Fall aber nicht.

Ich hatte zunächst daran gedacht, dass man es am ehesten benutzen könnte, um eine gewisse Empörung auszudrücken:
Das ist doch X! Dabei hatte er doch gesagt, dass er erst in drei Wochen zurückkommen würde!
oder vielleicht (passend zur aktuellen Lage):
Das ist doch X! Dabei ist seine Quarantäne doch noch gar nicht vorbei!
Wobei in diesem Fall auch ›ja‹ nicht falsch wäre, glaube ich.

Weitere Kommentare und Einschätzungen wären natürlich willkommen! (Aber auch wenn sich niemand mehr meldet, hat sich hier schon ein interessantes Bild ergeben. Also nochmals danke!)


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> … in dem hier diskutierten Fall aber nicht.


Richtig, "doch" hat viele Verwendungsmöglichkeiten und ist eine der komplexesten "flavour particles" überhaupt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich hatte zunächst daran gedacht, dass man es am ehesten benutzen könnte, um eine gewisse Empörung auszudrücken:
> Das ist doch X! Dabei hatte er doch gesagt, dass er erst in drei Wochen zurückkommen würde!



z.B.
Das ist doch  unerhört/ unglaublich/ unverschämt ...... !


Kajjo said:


> mit "ja": positives Erstaunen/Überraschung


  (oft aber nicht immer positiv )
Das ist ja wunderbar/ toll/ verrückt/ sehr seltsam

Aber auch:
Das ist ja wohl der Horror / der Gipfel/ die Höhe


Das ist (wohl) nicht leicht für Deutschlernende.


----------



## Boyar

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das interessante (und etwas rätselhafte) dabei ist, dass ›doch‹ meistens (?) als Verstärker gebraucht wird:
> Du spinnst doch!
> Das ist doch falsch, du Lügner!



Nicht nur als bloßen Verstärker wird 'doch' hier gebraucht, sondern auch als Modalpartikel, die Unmut oder Verwunderung ausdrückt, mMn:

Du spinnst doch! => Das ist nicht das, was ich erwartet habe oder wollte.
Das ist doch falsch, du Lügner! => Ich habe noch nicht mal vermutet, dass Du die Unwahrheit sagen kannst oder ähnliches.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> (oft aber nicht immer positiv )


Richtig, ich meinte auch eher affirmativ als positiv. Also zustimmend, bejahend, nicht in Frage stellend. Die Eigenschaft selbst kann natürlich auch negativ/nachteilig/abschreckend sein.

_Das ist ja zum Mäusemelken!_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> ich meinte auch eher affirmativ als positiv.


 Dann sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Boyar said:


> Nicht nur als bloßen Verstärker wird 'doch' hier gebraucht, sondern auch als Modalpartikel


Natürlich ist es eine Modalpartikel, das stand nie in Frage. Siehe die Quellenangabe in #4: Die Beispiele stammen aus einem Buch über Modalpartikeln.




Boyar said:


> Du spinnst doch! => Das ist nicht das, was ich erwartet habe oder wollte.
> Das ist doch falsch, du Lügner! => Ich habe noch nicht mal vermutet, dass Du die Unwahrheit sagen kannst oder ähnliches.


Vorsicht, was du meinst, ist wohl die Konjunktion, nicht die Modalpartikel:


> trotzdem, dennoch
> 
> Grammatik: *stets betont*, steht im Satz
> Beispiele:
> es war ihm zwar verboten worden, aber das Kind ging *doch* in den Garten
> trotz der Dunkelheit, seiner Verkleidung habe ich ihn *doch* erkannt
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache




Bei der Modalpartikel steht:


> Grammatik Adverb · partikelhaft (*stets unbetont*; steht nie am Satzanfang)
> […]
> das war doch etwas
> […]
> das ist doch zum Davonlaufen, nicht mehr zum Aushalten!
> […]
> ich hatte doch Streichhölzer bei mir!
> […]
> du hilfst mir doch, kommst doch mit?
> [etc.]
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


Die verschiedenen Bedeutungen (es sind tatsächlich recht viele) kannst du unter dem Link nachlesen.

An dem zweiten von mir zitierten Beispiel sieht man, dass Kajjos Satz mit dem ›Mäusemelken‹ auch mit ›doch‹ funktionieren würde.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das interessante (und etwas rätselhafte) dabei ist, dass ›doch‹ meistens (?) als Verstärker gebraucht wird:
> Du spinnst doch!
> Das ist doch falsch, du Lügner!


Mir fällt kein Beispielsatz ein, in welchem ich "doch" als Verstärker verstehen würde. Auch die beiden zitierten verstehe ich nicht so, sondern eher mit zweifelnder Abschwächung durch das "doch".


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist doch Roland! - Es hängt sehr von Kontext und Betonung ab. Betonung fett:

Beispiele:
Das ist doch *Roland*! Welche Überraschung!  --- freudige Überraschung.

Das ist *doch* Roland! --- Was Du gesagt hast, stimmt nicht. _Ich hatte recht_. Es ist nicht, wie du behauptet hast, Martin, sondern es ist  Roland.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Das ist *doch* Roland! --- Was Du gesagt hast, stimmt nicht. _Ich hatte recht_. Es ist nicht, wie du behauptet hast, Martin, sondern es ist Roland.


Interessant. Wenn das "doch" betont ist, verstehe ich es (wie du es erklärt hast) als Widerspruch zu etwas bereits gesagtem (und eine Aussage wird wiederholt, man könnte also sagen "verstärkt").
Nennt man das ein "verstärkendes" "doch"?
Ich finde, dass auch in diesem Fall Zweifel (oder wenigstens eine Meinungsverschiedenheit) involviert sind, wenn auch eher in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Nennt man das ein "verstärkendes" "doch"?


Wenn es betont ist, ist es keine Modalpartikel. Es ist zwar der Quellenangabe in #4 zu entnehmen, dass es um die Modalpartikel geht und nicht um die Konjunktion. Aber es wäre offensichtlich besser gewesen, wenn ich das deutlicher herausgestellt hätte. Siehe dazu oben #7 und #10. #10 hast du offensichtlich übersehen oder nur schnell überflogen. Schau dir den Beitrag doch  noch mal an und achte dabei auf die hervorgehobenen Angaben.

Verstärkendes ›doch‹ ist keineswegs selten:


> verstärkt die Aussage
> 
> Grammatik: in Aussagesätzen
> Beispiele:
> das war doch etwas
> es ist doch herrlich hier
> Ich besaß es doch einmal, / Was so köstlich ist [Goethe, _An den Mond_]
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


Unter diesem DWDS-Link findest du noch viele weitere Beispiele


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> dass es um die Modalpartikel geht und nicht um die Konjunktion. Aber es wäre offensichtlich besser gewesen, wenn ich das deutlicher herausgestellt hätte.


Nein, das hätte nichts genützt. Ich habe alles gelesen. Allerdings habe ich meine Mühe mit der Unterscheidung zwischen der Modalpartikel und der Konjunktion.

P.S.: Du hast Recht, die Angabe zur Betonung und die weiteren Angaben in den Zitaten habe ich nicht wirklich beachtet.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Verstärkendes ›doch‹ ist keineswegs selten


Die Beispiele sehe ich wohl, erkenne aber die "Verstärkung" darin nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich finde, dass auch in diesem Fall Zweifel (oder wenigstens *eine Meinungsverschiedenheit)* involviert sind, wenn auch eher in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das ist doch falsch, du Lügner!


Auch hier kann "doch" betont oder unbetont sein.
Hauptbetonungen fett, starke Nebenbetonung fett-kursiv
Das ist doch *falsch*, du *Lügner*! (Ich habe es *genau *erkannt, dass es *falsch* ist.)
Das ist *doch* falsch, du *Lügner*! (Ich dachte, es sei falsch, dann hast du mich überzeugt, es sei wahr/richtig, ich habe aber festgestellt, dass es in *Wahrheit* nicht *richtig *sondern *falsch* ist.

Beachten muss man hier, dass "falsch" sowohl das Gegenteil zu "wahr" (Wahrheitswert) ist, als auch zu "richtig" (Richtigkeit einer Handlung).

Dabei spielt es für mich keine_ wesentliche _Rolle, was für eine Wortart "doch" ist, sondern wesentlich ist die unterschiedliche Bedeutung.

Vergleiche:

Ist doch *wahr*!  (Stoßseufzer. Feste Wendung)

(edit: Typos)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Die Beispiele sehe ich wohl, erkenne aber die "Verstärkung" darin nicht.


Selbst bei „Ja doch!“ nicht?


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> "Ja doch!"



Für mich hat es einen genervten Unterton. „*Ja *doch!“
Anwendungen und Varianten: "*Ja *doch, zum *Kuckuck *nochmal!", "*Ja *doch, ich *komm *ja schon!"
"*Ja *doch, ich hab dir doch schon *dreimal *gesagt, dass ich es mache!"

A: _*Kommst *du jetzt endlich?
B: (genervt) *Ja *doch!_

Wenn man das als Verstärkung auffasst, ist es deutlich eine Verstärkung.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> Selbst bei „Ja doch!“ nicht?


Das ist nicht ganz klar, die Ausdrücke unter "umgangssprachlich" sind mir nicht so vertraut, sie werden in der Schweiz kaum verwendet. Ich würde sie aber ähnlich wie Hutschi in #19 interpretieren, so ungefähr als Ausdruck von Ärger oder Überheblichkeit, weil jemand unbelehrbar zu sein scheint.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> (oft aber nicht immer positiv )
> Das ist ja wunderbar/ toll/ verrückt/ sehr seltsam


Vergleiche:
Das ist doch wunderbar. (Betonung auf "wunderbar"): Bestätigendes, bewunderndes oder ermunterndes "doch".

A: Ich habe den Studienplatz bekommen.
B: Das ist doch wunderbar!  (bewundernd)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Das ist nicht ganz klar, die Ausdrücke unter "umgangssprachlich" sind mir nicht so vertraut, sie werden in der Schweiz kaum verwendet.


Gut, dann kann es natürlich auch sein, dass es generell regionale Unterschiede in der Verwendung gibt und „verstärkendes _doch_“ in der Schweiz nicht verwendet wird.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> A: Ich habe den Studienplatz bekommen.
> B: Das ist doch wunderbar!  (bewundernd)


"doch" finde ich hier seltsam, ich würde in diesem Kontext "ja" verwenden.

"doch" würde ich nur verwenden, wenn A nicht zufrieden wäre: 
A: Ich habe einen Studienplatz bekommen, aber (irgend ein Einwand) .....
B: Das ist doch wunderbar! Du dachtest doch, dass du keinen kriegen würdest.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> "doch" würde ich nur verwenden, wenn A nicht zufrieden wäre:
> A: Ich habe einen Studienplatz bekommen, aber (irgend ein Einwand) .....
> B: Das ist doch wunderbar! Du dachtest doch, dass du keinen kriegen würdest.


Abhängig vom Kontext ist das auch möglich.
"Doch" hat sehr viele Funktionen, sodass es auch möglich ist, dass einiges nicht überall verwendet wird oder von eigenen Erfahrungen abhängt.


PS: Der Rand vom Internet reicht kaum für alle Bedeutungen aus:

ᐅ doch Synonym | Alle Synonyme - Bedeutungen - Ähnliche Wörter

(Unmöglich, hier alles zu zitieren.)


----------

